# Evaps? Heeeelp.



## TTCabundle

Ahhh help. I'm SURE I can see a line but of course I'm skeptical. Can you see it? Are these evaps?


----------



## Excalibur

I think I can see a very very faint line on the last photo but I can't tell if it has colour or not. Good luck :dust:


----------



## justonemore31

I'm deff seeing something but with that brand there's been a few evaps that looked like BFPs. Try a diff brand to be sure.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something but not sure on colour. Good luck hun ,got everything crossed for you :)


----------



## TTCabundle

I did another this morning and there's still something there, the one on the far right is this mornings. Ahhh why do I do this to myself . I'm going to get another brand I think x


----------



## justonemore31

Really can't see anything on the last photo. Try a diff brand


----------



## Bevziibubble

I would try a different brand. Good luck :)


----------



## Excalibur

Definitely try a different brand. Good luck :dust:


----------



## soloso

I think it looks like an evap but very very early bfp can look the same. Keep testing and good luck :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Have you re-tested?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've had a lot of faint lines on these tests and not been pregnant so I'd be very wary of anything other than a full strength line.


----------

